# Shimano 105 5700 levers compatible w/ 5600 calipers?



## DDDonny (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi All,

Can someone tell me if 105 5700 shifter/brake levers are compatible with 5600 brake calipers? My searches came up with the exact opposite (5700 brake calipers w/ 5600 shifter/brake levers). Thanks for your knowledge in advance.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

You should be fine.

With 7900, 6700, and 5700, the amount of brake cable pulled increased (levers & caliper design changed), to allow finer modulation, but it is fine to use the new levers with older calipers.

I had a bike that came with 5700 levers but lower-level Shimano calipers, which were not designed for the new pull amount, and I found nothing wrong with brake performance. Many bike makers spec brakes lower than 105 (whether Shimano or non-Shimano) and they work fine.

That said, if you find a great deal on 5700 calipers some day, you'll have another upgrade opportunity.


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 29, 2005)

paulfeng said:


> You should be fine.
> 
> With 7900, 6700, and 5700, the amount of brake cable pulled increased (levers & caliper design changed), to allow finer modulation, but it is fine to use the new levers with older calipers.
> 
> ...



This is great info and very much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (Oct 27, 2011)

What about using 5700 derailleurs/brakes with 5600 levers? Any potential issues?


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 29, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> What about using 5700 derailleurs/brakes with 5600 levers? Any potential issues?


Basically, as was mentioned above, you may feel a difference in braking performance due to the redesigns of the 5700 and 5600 components, but they should still work together. I read elsewhere in the forum that the use of Dura Ace PTFE cables and housings are highly recommended. If I'm incorrect and someone else knows better, feel free to chme in.


----------



## Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (Oct 27, 2011)

DDDonny said:


> Basically, as was mentioned above, you may feel a difference in braking performance due to the redesigns of the 5700 and 5600 components, but they should still work together. I read elsewhere in the forum that the use of Dura Ace PTFE cables and housings are highly recommended. If I'm incorrect and someone else knows better, feel free to chme in.


I read that about the 5700 levers; the internal cabling tends to restrict cable movement, so they tend to need slicker cables; whereas The 5600 levers without internal cabling should be fine with regular cabling.


----------

